# FreeBSD 10.3 and console resolution



## fernandel (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi!

I upgrade FreeBSD 10.2 to 10.3 and I cannot get console resolution as I had before.
In /boot/loader.conf I have:

```
kern.vty=vt
```
In GNOME or Fluxbox I have resolution 2560x1440 but when I use CTRL-ALT-F? I have 1440x900 or less, I am not sure. On the FreeBSD 10.2 I had the same as in GNOME and I f I boot in the old kernel I have the same.
I try to put in loader.conf `kern.vt.fb.default_mode="2560x2440"` but it doesn't change anything.

kldstat shows:

```
Id Refs Address  Size  Name
1  90 0xffffffff80200000 17bc680  kernel
2  1 0xffffffff819bd000 12b70  sbp.ko
3  2 0xffffffff819d0000 22e60  firewire.ko
4  1 0xffffffff819f3000 a158  cuse4bsd.ko
5  1 0xffffffff81c21000 9faf  linprocfs.ko
6  4 0xffffffff81c2b000 683b  linux_common.ko
7  1 0xffffffff81c32000 563c  linsysfs.ko
8  1 0xffffffff81c38000 56c6  fdescfs.ko
9  1 0xffffffff81c3e000 4e83  ng_ubt.ko
10  5 0xffffffff81c43000 ba02  netgraph.ko
11  1 0xffffffff81c4f000 93a0  ng_hci.ko
12  3 0xffffffff81c59000 1076  ng_bluetooth.ko
13  1 0xffffffff81c5b000 2ba8  uhid.ko
14  1 0xffffffff81c5e000 358d  ums.ko
15  1 0xffffffff81c62000 c32e  ng_l2cap.ko
16  1 0xffffffff81c6f000 1a6f3  ng_btsocket.ko
17  1 0xffffffff81c8a000 3831  ng_socket.ko
18  1 0xffffffff81c8e000 26cf  pflog.ko
19  1 0xffffffff81c91000 32d6a  pf.ko
20  2 0xffffffff81cc4000 3d118  linux.ko
21  1 0xffffffff81d02000 37ae5  linux64.ko
22  1 0xffffffff81d3a000 7456  vkbd.ko
23  1 0xffffffff81d42000 75c  rtc.ko
24  1 0xffffffff81d43000 11777e  radeonkms.ko
25  1 0xffffffff81e5b000 5232a  drm2.ko
26  4 0xffffffff81eae000 2404  iicbus.ko
27  1 0xffffffff81eb1000 1c5e  iic.ko
28  1 0xffffffff81eb3000 1e2b  iicbb.ko
29  1 0xffffffff81eb5000 14ad  radeonkmsfw_RV770_pfp.ko
30  1 0xffffffff81eb7000 1cab  radeonkmsfw_RV770_me.ko
31  1 0xffffffff81eb9000 1768  radeo
```
Thank you.


----------

